# paar Fragen...



## Cstar (22. März 2002)

Welche Linux-typ ist der beste (suse,redhat,...)?
Warum verwendet ihr eigentlich linux? (außer dass stabiler als win ist?)
und zum schluss: Wo kann man sich linux downloaden? soll angeblich frei zum downloaden sein.


----------



## kenshin (22. März 2002)

Also einen besten Linux-Typ gibts wohl nicht. Kommt darauf an, wofür du es brauchst. Für Einsteiger ist wohl Mandrake oder SuSe am besten geeignet. Warum ich Linux benutze kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich es nicht benutze  . Momentan bin ich noch am Lesen und werde mir später irgendwann mal Mandrake draufmachen.
Linuxisos bekommst du hier: http://www.linuxiso.org


----------



## nexus (22. März 2002)

Also welche Linux Version, ich würde sagen das wird hier diskutiert. 
Und woher man Linux bekommt steht in dem Thread hier
So, und Warum man Linux verwendet wird hier diskutiert.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------

